# Are these plants pollenated?



## woodydude (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi guys,
Just back from a visit to a friends to look round his set up.
Very nice but some cuttings I gave him a couple of months ago look wierd!
The mothers of them had lbuds that were quite thin but dense, lots of hair but very potent. They were from some seeds that were bought on a souvenier card with several varieties that were feminised.









Since I am very new to all this, I have never seen a plant that has turned to seed or been polonated, my question is, Have they been polonated?

Any advice or suggestions welcome as always.
W


----------



## Locked (Feb 17, 2011)

Will need a pic or two of right up on the buds to tell...


----------



## woodydude (Feb 17, 2011)

I will pop in tomorrow to get them.
Is there anywhere on the plant I should be focussing, internodes for instance?


----------



## Locked (Feb 17, 2011)

woodydude said:
			
		

> I will pop in tomorrow to get them.
> Is there anywhere on the plant I should be focussing, internodes for instance?



Two pics of seeded bud:


----------



## Melvan (Feb 17, 2011)

He either didn't pull a male, or those girls you gave him hermied. Did he have stress conditions in the grow.

As you are unsure if these were pollinated by a male or hermied, do not grow the seed. If they hermied then you're just going to end up with more hermie plants. Give the seeds to the birds or destroy them, but do not grow them, don't give the weed to anyone who might grow a seed they find either.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 17, 2011)

what light schedule are these under..Sorta looks like a confused Ladie...I tried zooming in on your pics  But  closer ones from you will be needed..shows signs of Hermie trait...Ill bookmark  and be back...take care be safe


----------



## woodydude (Feb 18, 2011)

I took these today, it is difficult to work out what to take a picture of!

My suspicion arose when I saw these plants, the bud structure doesnt look like anything I have seen and since I grew out their mothers with no problems it made me suspect either a hermie or a male somewhere. We have NOT found any seed and I popped a couple of the podlike structures in the "bud" but there was nothing in there.
They have at least 2 weeks to go and have been under a 400Whps on 12/12 for 6 weeks. 
He uses canna nutes in 5gal dwc buckets. Temps are a bit high, 32 when I was in there today which he says is normal and humidity is up around 55% (I told him he needs more venting) 

As they are his only plants (he gets his cuttings from me once rooted) I thought he would be ok to grow them out. I won't be going round again until after they have finished as I don't like having to strip off at my back door and throw my clothes in the washing mashine in case of random pollen!

Suggestions? advice?


----------



## woodydude (Feb 18, 2011)

Forgot the pics!


----------



## OldHippieChick (Feb 18, 2011)

I honestly still can't tell with those shots. But maybe you can see what to look for it I show you my seeded plant? She's heavily knocked up so might be overkill but might give you enough info to know what to look for? Notice there are fewer hairs and there are the seed pods that look like teardrops? Also, I noticed more leaf in the seeded "bud" if you could call it a "bud" - it's mostly seed and leafs. 

I'd add that if it's a hermi or been pollenated don't just toss it. Spray down the whole area to kill other pollen and go ahead and grow it out. Toss those seeds and take all that trim and fluffy crap bud and learn to make some canna butter. Might as well make the best of things...


----------



## niteshft (Feb 18, 2011)

I suggest you pull off one of the swolen flowers and see if there is in fact a seed in there. Taking one of those won't hurt your but or do any harm to the plant. You should be able to tell just buy the pressure you apply when attempting to remove it, a seed should feel hard like there is a small stone in the bud.


----------



## woodydude (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks again,
OHC, I tried to get a pic of what caused me to be suspicious, teardrop shaped structures that looked slightly swollen, very similar to your pregnant lady but not quite as obvious. Also, there are fewer hairs and instead of looking like an xmas tree, they look like a chain of teardrops if that makes sense. I spent an hour emptying the room then cleaning it all down with bleached water, thankfully it is a small area.

NS, I did squish a few of the pod/teardrop structures but there was no seed in them, unless they were immature and I did it before they formed actual seeds.

I feel really bad for my friend since I was trying to help him out. He has MS and this is his first grow after me encouraging him! I've promised him some of my current batch of cuttings for when his are cropped.

Thanks for the help again guys, another addition to my learning curve!


----------



## Jericho (Feb 18, 2011)

OHC plant looks like yours just a little more mature. They are not close up shots so cant be sure but my eyes would tell me that it was seeded when comparing to OHCs pic. JMO mate dont rely on it though.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Feb 18, 2011)

Yeah that girl was ready to pop those seeds... Also that plants shape has nothing to do with her being pollenated...she was just expressing her christmas spirit . The immature seeds are not going to feel hard. You should see a bit of something sorta white (seed meat is what I'd call it for lack of knowldged) when you squish on it.... if not now, do it again in a week. Most seeds take 5-7+ weeks to mature IMO of course.

I wana encourage you to tell the friend that if he will take this plant out to all ambers and make some canna butter with it - all the bud and all the trim , it'll knock his socks off and give him both pain and sleep help. JMO of course.


----------



## useruser (Feb 18, 2011)

You have a pollinated plant


----------



## BBFan (Feb 18, 2011)

Will be interesting to see how this turns out.  When I've pollinated plants the pistils die back pretty quick.

Looks more like it's foxtailing to me, but my eyes aren't as good as they used to be.


----------



## Locked (Feb 18, 2011)

I see what looks like fox tails myself BBFan....

Honestly though those pics are pretty horrid for identifying stuff like this....we don't need a macro but a lil light on the subject wldn't hurt...lol


----------



## Wetdog (Feb 18, 2011)

BBFan said:
			
		

> Will be interesting to see how this turns out.  When I've pollinated plants the pistils die back pretty quick.
> 
> Looks more like it's foxtailing to me, but my eyes aren't as good as they used to be.


:yeahthat: 

That and the fact he didn't find any 'seed meat' (that made me laugh OHC), points in that direction.

But my eyes are shot.

Wet


----------



## woodydude (Feb 19, 2011)

I will pop over during the week and see how things develop. I have a little delivery for him anyway 
This has got me real paranoid over my own grow now. I dont have any of this particular variety left, the last went up in smoke about 3 weeks ago without any of these problems, damn fine smoke too, was meant to be AK47 but far too much sativa in it for that I think, the cannabutter would have been helpful as it should have come with a "prepare for munchie attack" label on it!

Nice idea OHC, I had thought of making icehash from it for him but butter would be good since his wife bakes quite often. The house smels delicious sometimes, one room the scent of fresh weed, another room the wafting aroma of freshly baked bread or cakes but I won'e mention the farts!

Thanks guys. W


----------



## stevetberry (Feb 19, 2011)

No expert here but at 32 celsius which is 89.6 fahrenheit, my money is on heat stress.  The elongated calyxes and the loose bud formation lead me to believe this.  Like you said need more ventilation.


----------



## Roddy (Feb 19, 2011)

If reading this correctly, foxtailing is caused by heat?


----------



## woodydude (Mar 9, 2011)

Well, as soon as I saw these plant, I was suspicious, they were very different and my first guess was proved right, quite a few seeds in them. Around 30 seeds from the 3 plants. I have no idea when they could have been done since we did not find anything resembling nanners in them. Can only think that the plants he had in there when these went into flower must have caused it. None of my plants have had any seed nor any of his so either these hermied very early or were pollonated by a plant long gone.
I am curious what the seeds will be but to stop either of us getting stupidly curious and germing them, they have been ground up along with the trim to make some ISO.
Another learning experience!
P W


----------



## niteshft (Mar 9, 2011)

Since you didn't have very many seeds it's probably moot but it isn't a good idea to include seeds in your mix for iso or to smoke. I've heard of brews being ruined by including seeds because it caused the user to have headaches. Again, I don't know the percentage of seeds to leaf ratio of that mix and yours only had a few so probably no problem, just a heads-up.


----------



## niteshft (Mar 9, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> If reading this correctly, foxtailing is caused by heat?


 
No, foxtailing is normal and is just the white hairs turning color as the plant matures. The more hairs,(flowers), the more foxtailing you would have and is actually a good sign.


----------

